# The lightning Thief



## Demonx3 (Feb 13, 2010)

im going to see this movie. i read almost the whole series. Does anyone like this movie cause i dont want to psend money for some crappy movie.


----------



## Bart (Feb 13, 2010)

Fairly good 

Let's just say that did something in the film that would be comparable of  wiping Voldemort out of the Harry Potter films and then putting Severus Snape in his place, as complete villain.


----------



## Renreg (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just been to see it.
I thought it was quite good, kinda "edited" it from the book, but still good.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 13, 2010)

i want to punch this movie in the face


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

i've read the books as well, I got up after 30 mins and left. end of story dont go.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm, seems to be some mixed opinions in here.

I liked Logan Lerman (the main guy in this movie) as christian bale's son in 3:10 to yuma, so I kinda hope it does good.


----------



## ethereal (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like shit.


----------



## Mellie (Feb 14, 2010)

I kinda wanna go see this, but I think I'll for it to come out on dvd


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2010)

I couldn't decide whats worse, how much they butchered the story or how bad the acting is.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)

I've heard that the acting wasn't all that great. And naturally, I know never to judge a movie based on a book unless I've read the book.

I still might fo see it this weekend just to get off campus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

I never read books so I don't get spoiled by that. 

I guess if the movie sucks this bad I won't see it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never read books so I don't get spoiled by that.



OMG.. that means that you learned how to read without reading a book. Damn it, you win this round CrazyMoronX.



I think this movie potentially went downhill when they changed something as simple as one of the main character's from being a blonde into a brunette. 

Anyways, as a person who actually read the book series, and have heard that this film adaption is equivalent to a lemur's feces, I shall either wait until the DVD is released in stores or someone uploads the DVD Screener that is given out to film critics.

And I choose the second option with extreme prejudice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

I learned to read via reading post-it notes and my grandmother's stamp collection.  My grandpappy said I had a "sticky memory".


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't read the book but I thought the movie was pretty cool.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Movie sucked......I haven't read the book, but these are the two main reason why it sucked...

1. Cheesy Acting

2. No development, things just happens scene from scene...
- Would be nice if things actually showed development from scene to scene, instead of "This scene this happens, okay next scene that happens, the end".


----------



## Raviene (Feb 16, 2010)

MEH!!...they could've done so much more w/ the material they have...i haven't read the book/s and despite the good warning the others here have said i still watched it (being the sucker i am for mythologies) and i wish


*Spoiler*: __ 



they hyped him more for being the son of one of the *BIG 3*.. i mean the goat already said that it was rare for the BIG 3 to have kids or...

how about introducing the kids of the other 2 GODS...

and they could've also made more modern interpretations like that flying converse...

all im saying is...the movie was DISAPPOINTING!!


----------



## OSWorker (Feb 16, 2010)

wow! there are more negative reactions than positive ones. i wonder why my friend said she liked it.... maybe i should not watch that one.... any suggestions as to what i should watch?


----------



## Demonx3 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've watched this movie i thought it was "ok" Although im the thread writer. lol it was ok. They edited too much of the movie i didn't like the edited parts and took out some good parts of the stretcher. and etc. Like when they got into that black car? they took a taxi! O.o it was alright i reccomend u just wait till its on dvd.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought it was funny when Medusa said to Percy "I used to date your father!" if by date she meant, rape then I guess thats true lol.


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2010)

Movie made me rage, I saw the trailer bought and read all 5 books in the following days, saw the movie. It raped the plot to the point, i was confused what i was seeing and why I was still watching.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 17, 2010)

Percy Jackson might just be the most niggerfied name to give a white kid.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Percy Jackson might just be the most niggerfied name to give a white kid.


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2010)

this might be the dumbest movie of all time

first of all what the fuck does a bunch of creatures and gods from greek mythology do in america and why dont they look greek

also why is the entrence to olympus in the empire state building shouldnt it be in greece ??

and another thing that realy botherd me was that medusa said that it was athena that turned her in to a monster, thats just wrong

it was hera who poured pegasus blood on medusa to turn her in to a monster because zeus (heras husband) was a cheating horny bastard


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, it can be assumed that some movies will butcher the history behind them. It's just that some can justify it by being very good, like the video game God of War.

I don't know about this movie, though. What you're describing does sound rather bad.


----------



## Dango (Feb 18, 2010)

The acting was so mechanical it was painful to watch. The dialogue was runny and at best, drab. Given the fact that Greek gods had such epic drama, history, and dynamics it was disappointing to see so little of that in this movie. 

It had potential to be big but it just didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

Didn't even know it was a book(series?). I wont watch it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2010)

this based on the Percy Jackson books?

I've read a few. Looks like one of the premises which Hollywood can and probably will readily fuck in the ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like a contender for DragonBall's worst movie adaptation ever title. 

Maybe The Clash of the Titans will sate our appetites for a decent Greek mythology movie. 


Though I know it won't. It will, however, satisfy any lust you have for giant scorpions.


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2010)

isanon said:


> this might be the dumbest movie of all time
> 
> first of all what the fuck does a bunch of creatures and gods from greek mythology do in america and why dont they look greek
> 
> ...



I can explain all this.

The reason they are in America is because, the Gods used to be at the centre of western civilization and thus as time moved on and the heart of the west moved on the Gods followed them. And at the moment America is the largest super power so the ancient world of the gods overlap onto it.

Mount Olympus has always been in another plane to the world of mortals, as I explained before the Gods world over laps onto our world. And for a long time and still partly now the empire state building was a symbol of power so Olympus overlapped onto it. 

And in 90% of cases/myths it was Athena that turned Medusa into a gorgon.

Poseidon raped Medusa in Athena's temple, Athena found out and turned Medusa into a gorgon for defiling her temple. And then later when Perseus cut off Medusa's head, she gave birth to Pegasus from her wounds.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Heh, one other thing that bothered me was, the CTF game they played in the game in the beginning.  I found it dumb, how Percy by just touching water, he becomes Neo from Matrix and just knows how to fight.  That was the most cheesiest scene I saw.


----------



## Serp (Feb 19, 2010)

That was dumb, the water was just meant to give him a boost of energy. And he shouldn't be able to heal anyone else with his water power


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks stupid to me.  Not gonna watch it..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

Went to see it earliar this week, thought it was okay. Though I haven't read the books, so I don't know how they stack up to it...stupid library having a long wait on them


----------



## Morwain (Mar 12, 2010)

....First of all for all the negatives crying about mythical inaccuracy, I agree that it is horribly schewed in many ways. However, it was not based off of the original myths it's an adaptation from a book series made for elementary school children. It's a kids movie if they were going for accuracy it would be a much different movie as well as a much more adult book series. So don't damn the movie for that. 
In comparison to the series however, i'd have to say that it's pretty accurate, they summed up and skipped a few things, but no vital details were overlooked. So overall for book one they made a pretty accurate movie. 
Also a side comment to whoever asked about children of the other big 3 they weren't mentioned because they weren't in book one of the series...if you haven't read it you should it will give you a need perspective on the movie. It's a good series from what i've read.


----------



## Calgar (Mar 15, 2010)

My brother and I watched this movie last week at his request. Neither of us had read the book and had no fore knowledge of the plot.

I'm 27, my brother is 22.

This movie is made for kids, period. It has a Disney adventure la-dee-da feel to it. So much randomness happened that it was difficult to swallow. The main character learned in 3-5 days what the other half-blooded kids took literally 10+ years to learn.

Luke's motivation for going evil sucked. "They ruled long enough and my daddy was mean to me"....durr? Apparently the book does better on this point.

Oh, and the main characters SUCK at math. "Hey, lets collect 3 teleportation pearls for the 3 of us, then go rescue someone and use the 3 stones to teleport 4 people". Erm, i saw that coming like 2 minutes after they mentioned there being 3 pearls in the US.

Overall, kids adventure movie that's not 100% awful if you can manage to turn your brain off and look at the pretty effects.

On a side note, there were a fair few stars in this that I didn't realize were in it. The actor that played Boromir from LoTR (Sean Bean) and Uma Thurmin both had minor roles, as well as Pierce Brosnan as the centaur guy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2010)

this movie could have been so much better if it went by the book

they cut out two major antagonists, ruined the plot line, took out and replaced some fights, didnt explain a lot of things that should have, and ruined the characters.

Terrible


----------

